# LDAP JAAS oder Servlet



## sirair (16. Feb 2014)

Hallo,

ich muss eine Authentifizierung über LDAP implementieren.
Ich würde gerne wissen ob ich es über den ServletFilter mit Benutzung von LDAP libraries oder direkt über JAAS machen soll?
Bitte um Tipps. Wann eignet sich was?


----------

